

Ask HN: Why is that there are no datacenters being used by big players in India? - sairamkunala

Why is that none of the global players like Amazon, RackSpace,  EdgeCast, Heroku, CloudFlare do not have a datacenter in India and the nearest is Singapore ? (No info about Akamai - I could not find a list of datacenters of Akamai)<p>India has approximately 137 million users which is close to Japan of 101 million. I can see the percentage compared with the population is very low and is still a developing country.<p>http://www.internetworldstats.com/stats3.htm#asia<p>Youtube is decently fast, Vimeo is too slow and no where close to Youtube. Since Google uses Akamai (assuming Youtube does too unless its does not have a caching server at the ISP (weird youtube urls when loading the actual video which indiciate the ISP)), search is at good speed.<p>I have two other questions - 
1. Why are there no offerings for EC2 type services by RackSpace, Amazon etc in India ? There are few datacenter services like NetMagic and Ctrl-S which do not have the option of API calls. You cannot believe the interfaces and no easy way to evaluate a service.<p>2. The VPS server (I did not research dedicated servers) costs are significantly higher than a similar VPS server say, RackSpace or Linode or even MediaTemple. Compare MediaTemple and Linode, there is less significant difference in value of the servers based on the configuration offered. Is it purely business that drives these costs ?
======
chetanahuja
This sounds more like a question for quora which has a decent presence of
Indian engineers rather the HN which reads pretty much like a US only site (if
not bay area specific).

